# Wie hält man den Teich kühl



## Störamigo (27. Feb. 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich habe eine dringende Frage, denn bevor ich den neuen Teich bauen kann muss ich wissen:
Wie halte ich meinen Teich 20Grad kühl und das auch im Sommer?
Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung.
Aber ich möchte keine komplizierte Überdachung mit Balken und was weiß ich.
Wenns geht sollte es alles im Rahmen bleiben.
Bisher hab ich in der Suche keinen Erfolg gehabt und brauche daher eure Hilfe.
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Na wenn es keine Balkenüberdachung werden soll, würde ich ein ausreichend großes Sonnensegel zum Beschatten nehmen ... auf jeden Fall muß es Wasserdurchlässig sein. Ein Regenguß und das Ding hängt im Wasser.
Eine entsprechende Tiefe würde auch helfen ... 
*
Olaf, hast Du Dir das wirklich reiflich überlegt?*

Ich kann echt nicht glauben, dass Du das Störding durchziehen willst ...

Mandy


----------



## Störamigo (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo
Das mit den Stören hab ich ja schon gesagt das ich dadrüber nochmal nachdenken muss.
Aber dadrum geht es gerade nicht.
MfG Olaf


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Na für welche Fische brauchst Du dann 20°C?
Jeder Fisch den ich kenne kann wesentlich mehr an Temperatur vertragen als 20°C ... meine frieren bei der Temperatur ...

Mandy


----------



## Störamigo (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo
Solche Fische ebenhalt wie Stör für die ist nach meinem Wissen 18Grad optimal.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Also doch __ Störe ... naja, mach was Du denkst ...

Die Temperatur wirst Du nie auf 20°C halten können, es sei denn der Teich würde komplett im Schatten liegen. Aber dann wäre im Frühjahr ewig Eis drauf und es dauert sehr sehr lange, bis überhaupt 20°C erreicht werden. Auch blöd.
Die letzte Alternative die mir einfällt, ist ständig nachströmendes Leitungswasser.  Das müßte im Sommer unter/um die 20°C liegen. 

Mehr Ideen hab ich nicht.

Mandy


----------



## koifischfan (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Mit welchen Temperaturen hast du ohne Kühlung zu rechnen?


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Die Kühlung ist ganz einfach - 10% Wasserzufluss täglich.
Genau aus diesem Grund ist Stören ja diese Temperatur angenehm.

Neben der Wassertemperatur wirst du um eine technische Sauerstoffanreicherung nicht herumkommen.
Unterwasserpflanzen gehen nicht so gut, weil sich die __ Störe darin verfangen.


----------



## koifischfan (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*



> Die Kühlung ist ganz einfach - 10% Wasserzufluss täglich.


Das ergibt doch keine 20 Grad. 
Wenn ich das machen sollte, schaffe ich im Sommer höchstens 15 Grad.


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Welche Temperatur denn?


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Ich denke die ausgangstemperatur und die temperatur des leitungswassers ist bei der berechnung ausschlaggebend. 2010 hab ich mit der methode lediglich verhindert das der teich über 30grad kletterte. an 20grad war nicht zu denken. das hatte ja das pure leitungswasser schon.


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hast du auch 10% täglich gewechselt?


----------



## Patrick K (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo Olaf 
mit einer" Wärmepumpe" kannst du im Sommer, kühlen und im Winter, heizen  
Gut, kostet dich einwenig ,aber bestimmt billiger als im Sommer; alle vier Wochen neue Stör kaufen.

Man könnte auch, wie schon geschrieben, mit frisch Wasser kühlen und im Winter durch einen Durchlauferhitzer deine 18°c halten.

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


Ps.Ich heize, bei extrem Temperaturen, meinen abgedeckten Teich, auch nach.Was soll der Geiz!!!


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

20-25% alle 2tage. . . jeden tag ging nicht. ich muß auch arbeiten


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Mandy, dein Teich ist recht flach. Meiner ist auch nicht so tief, aber ich hatte letzten Sommer nie über 26°

Alternativ wäre auch eine Art Rieselfilter denkbar, der entsprechend Wasser verdunstet.

Ohne extra Bohrung für Grundwasser wird es wohl nicht gehen. Das ist bei euch ja nicht tief. 

Würde ich auch gerne machen. Immerhin habe ich letztes Jahr über 700€ beim Wasserwechsel eingespart wegen dem Gießwasseranschluss.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Jörg,ich habe von 2010 gesprochen. letzter jahr hab ich gerade mal 2 wochen an der 25grad marke gekratzt. war ein kalter sommer. Einen brunnen auf schichtenwasser lohnt nicht,grundwasser liegt bei 30m.


----------



## Joerg (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Mandy, 2010 weiß ich nicht mehr genau aber Koi haben am liebsten 29°. Das ist in einer Studie mal so festgestellt worden.  

Das größere Problem bei den hohen Temperaturen sind die Sauerstoffwerte.
Koi sind da auch noch deutlich unempfindlicher, da sie zur Not an der Oberfläche schnappen können. Mit normaler Belüftung kommt man bei 25° schon in einen gefährlichen Bereich.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat einen Teich, auch mit Stören drin. Das Grundwasser ist bei 7m und er betreibt eine Wärmepumpe, um das Haus komplett damit zu heizen.
Im Winter geht nun das ausgewärmte Wasser der WP direkt in den Teich und erst danach in den Schluckbrunnen.

Damit die __ Störe genügend Sauerstoff haben ist eine O² Anlage mit Regelung und Pufferung in Betrieb. Koi und Störteich Technik
Er ist auch als unahängiger Berater tätig und sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo allerseits,
mein Teich ist vergleichsweise klein, aber dennoch recht steil in seinem Profil (freie Fläche des "Hauptbeckens" in m²<Teichinhalt in m³). Letzteres darf ich gerade jetzt beim "Aufwärmen" beobachten.... .
Für eine effektive Kühlung im Sommer ist es kein Problem, die Verdunstungswärme zu nutzen! Wie wäre es also mit entsprechenden "Ausströmern"? Bereits ein Ausströmer über einer Auslaufstufe kann Wasser verdunsten lassen, womit man eine beträchtliche Abkühlung erreicht. Auf diese Weise kann man auch im Winter Wärme in den Teich bringen, wie wäre es also mit einer unterirdisch verlgten Luftleitung, die recht lang ist?
Als zweite Option bildet sich ein Wasserspiel etc. an.


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo @All

Ich finde dieses Thema ja an sich ganz interessant, jedoch habe ich mich jetzt mal in den unendlichen Weiten des Forums umgeschaut.

Nach dem was ich bisher zu den Themen von User "Störamigo" gelesen habe, denke ich, ist hier sich jemand total unsicher was er überhaupt bauen will. Ich finde den Enthusiasmus für einen Teich ja sehr schön, aber es gibt nun schon 2 verschiedene Themen zur "Frage Filterbau und Filter allgemein" und nun schon Wasserkühlung. Alles darf aber nichts kosten, ggf Selbstbauvarianten und am Besten sehr energie-sparende Technik.

Vielleicht können die Mod's mal schauen, ob man die Themen hier irgendwo zusammen zieht, da es ja keinen Sinn macht auf zwei Themen "Filterbau" zu antworten.

Und eine Bitte an Olaf "Störamigo": Kannst du bitte klipp und klar sagen, was Du nun machen und bauen möchtest? Bei dem was ich bisher in deinen Themen gelesen habe, brauchst du egal wie - einen durchaus hoch technisierten Teich, der Dir konstante Werte schafft.

Wenn Du schon mit den Gedanken spielst, Temperaturen sowie Wasserwerte zu halten und eine Super-Filterung haben willst, dann solltest Du auch so konsequent sein, dass entsprechend durch technisches Know-How umzusetzen.

Alles nicht bös gemeint, aber es wäre vielleicht sinnvoller Dir Tipps und Infos zu geben, wenn man weiß, was werden soll und was du für ein Teichziel hast.

 Koi- & Störteich für den Hausgarten, Störzuchtteich, nur Koiteich, Gartenteich mit Fischen allgemein?????


----------



## Störamigo (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo Zacky
Es gibt keinen der alles weiß und ich möchte es so genau wie möglich zu planen und möchte die Fisch möglichst artgerecht halten.Alle haben mal so ungefär angefangen die etwas komplieziertere Fische halten.
Und ich möchte die Fische erstmal halten und dann überlege ich ob ich züchte doch ich nöchte mich trotzdem drauf vorbereiten.
Da z.B. der Stör auch kühles Wasser braucht möchte ich mich auf solche Fische vorbereiten.
Im alten Teich hatte ich keine Probleme mit Temperaturen denn der Passte ja noch in den Schatten des Hauses und da ich dieses Problem nicht kenne frag ich auch denn ich will nicht einfach auf gut Glück machen sondern es richtig machen.
Aber scheinbar habt ihr wohl Probleme mit mit bzw. ich mit euch.
Als letztes würd ich mal sagen das ich aus diesem Forum verabschiede.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen Olaf


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo Olaf.

Hier hat bestimmt niemand irgend welche Probleme mit Dir. 

Das du Dich vorbereiten willst ist sehr gut, dass machen die meisten so, aber auch viele halt nicht. Viele haben schon eine vorgefasste Meinung zu ihrer Idee und wollen sich eigentlich nur absichern. Dann kommt es aber evtl. anders, als man dachte, denn es werden viele Dinge geschrieben die vielleicht nicht das Konzept passen. Das nur am Rande...

Wenn Du speziell auf meinen letzten Thread anspielst, dann möchte ich Dir dazu nur zu gerne nochmal sagen, dass ich einfach nur darauf aufmerksam machen wollte, dass es diverse Themen von Dir gibt, wo kein konkreter Zusammenhang vorhanden ist. Ich wollte eigentlich auch nur, dass die Themenbeiträge zusammen gefasst werden um einen Überblick über das schon Geschriebene und von DIr beabsichtigte Ziel nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.

:sorry wenn das offensichtlich falsch rüber kommt.

Ich fände es persönlich besser, wenn Du ganz konkret sagen könntest, was Du beabsichtigst. So wie es derzeit ausschaut, möchtest Du in deinem Teich __ Störe halten. OK, ist doch erst einmal kein Problem und Dir wird niemand "den Kopf abreißen".

Wenn du es schaffen kannst und weiterhin auch möchtest, die Störe in einen nahezu artgerechten Teich zu halten, der zudem auch gut gefiltert ist und andere Fische beherbergen kann und soll,* IST DAS OK!!* Wobei eine "artgerechte Haltung" in einem künstlich angelegten Teich immer schwierig umzusetzen ist. Nur solltest du dir im Vorfeld ein Ziel stecken und dann der Reihe nach planen. 

Bsp: *Ich will Störe halten - Wie groß sollte der Teich werden?* wenn das geklärt scheint -* Was für eine Filteranlage braucht man für einen so großen Teich um auch noch andere Fische wie Koi, Goldfische und / oder  Moderlieschen zu halten?* geklärt das Thema, dann - *Wie schaffe ich natürliche Umgebungstemperaturen für die Störe die Temps unter 20° C benötigen und zugleich für andere Fische, die ggf. wärmeres Wasser benötigen?* und so weiter...

Ich wollte sagen - ein Thema mit Fakten und nicht drei oder mehr Themen wenn es sich immer noch um das gleiche Thema handelt



Störamigo schrieb:


> Aber scheinbar habt ihr wohl Probleme mit mit bzw. ich mit euch.
> Als letztes würd ich mal sagen das ich aus diesem Forum verabschiede.



Und das finde ich Blödsinn, weil viele hier schon Störe halten oder gehalten haben und mit Sicherheit wertvolle Infos für Dich haben. Habe ich aber oben schon ausreichend erläutert und ich denke das wäre ein Fehler..

:cu


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Nabend !
An alle die hier etwas von Teilwasserwechsel geschrieben haben ! Bei 10% täglich oder wie Mandy 20% alle 2Tage( weil sie arbeiten musste) nur ein Späßchen !
Mal die Frage 
Versaut Ihr Euch nicht , mit den massiven WW, Eure Wasserwerte ?
Die Verdunstungsenergie zu nutzen wie Kurzhals (Rolf) finde ich gesamt betrachtet da geeigneter !  ODER ?
LG Andre


----------



## bigfoot (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

20°C -Teichwasser mit Zusatzwasser kühlen? - ganz schön teuer,

bei 10%igem Zulauf mit 10°C-Wasser geht es theoretisch,

 bei 15°C Zulauftemperatur brauche ich schon 20%!


----------



## Moonlight (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hey Andre,

Meine Werte waren trotz der vielen TWW immer konstant. War die einzige Chance die Temperatur unter 30Grad zu halten.

Mandy


----------



## bigfoot (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nabend !
> Die Verdunstungsenergie zu nutzen wie Kurzhals (Rolf) finde ich gesamt betrachtet da geeigneter !  ODER ?
> LG Andre



Das passiert ja schon nachts, theoretisch müsste nur 1% nachts verdunsten, um die Temperatur von 20°C zu halten. 

Aber diese Wärme muss aus dem Wasser entnommen werden und nicht aus der umgebenden Luft - daher sind Wasserfälle (die nur nachts betrieben werden dürfen!) etwas hilfreich, stoßen aber bei großen Teichen an ihre Grenzen!


----------



## Janski (28. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hi Olaf,

das mit den 18°C kann man so nicht verallgemeinern, das gilt hauptsächlich für sibirische __ Störe, die haben ihr Optimum bei etwa 16-18°C, Diamantstöre z.B. lieben etwas wärmeres Wasser, da darf es auch mal gut und gerne 23-24°C werden.
Falls es noch höher steigen sollte musst du auf jeden Fall den Sauerstoffgehalt sehr hoch halten, ich kann dir da nur Belüfter aus dem Fischzuchtbereich ans Herz legen, die sind robust, laufen lange und verbrauchen dabei nicht mal allzu viel Strom.

Zu dem Kühlen:
Auf jeden Fall Ufermatten mit einer hohen Randbepflanzung, Schwimminseln, Büsche und Sträucher rundherum setzen und evt. paar Frischwasserwechsel 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Jan


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Nabend !


> Teichwasser mit Zusatzwasser kühlen? - ganz schön teuer,


Wieso ? Ich brauch im Garten auch Gieswasser für meine Tomaten und Gurken , ich pumpe mit meiner Filterpumpe über ein Beipass in Drainagerohre die in der Erde entlang meiner Beete im Boden liegen ! Keine extra Strom + Wasserkosten ! Und dann eben nicht den Garten mit Schlauch sprengen, sondern den Teich auffüllen ! Den WW in der extremen Form finde ich in andrerer hinsicht bedenklich !
Das wir den Teich kühlen wollen , und nicht die Luft ist klar ! Die Anspielung lag auf Verdunstungsenergie , die braucht eben eine grössere Medienoberfläche (wassertröpfchen im rieselfilter oder wasserspiele). Man kann auch den Durchfluss im Bachlauf (wenn vorhanden) erhöhen ! Ist wie bei einer Heizung ,bloss eben umgekehrt ! Hier wird die Oberfläche in Form von Heizkörpern vergrössert, oder man erhöht die Pumpenleistung und damit die Wassermenge die Energie transportieren kann !
Ich würd schon wegen der Geräuschkulisse kein Wasserspiel Nachts laufen lassen ! Hier sollten ja Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt werden , wer was wie umsetzt ist was anderes !
LG Andre


----------



## bigfoot (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Nabend !
> 
> Das wir den Teich kühlen wollen , und nicht die Luft ist klar ! Die Anspielung lag auf Verdunstungsenergie , die braucht eben eine grössere Medienoberfläche (wassertröpfchen im rieselfilter oder wasserspiele). Man kann auch den Durchfluss im Bachlauf (wenn vorhanden) erhöhen ! Ist wie bei einer Heizung ,bloss eben umgekehrt ! Hier wird die Oberfläche in Form von Heizkörpern vergrössert, oder man erhöht die Pumpenleistung und damit die Wassermenge die Energie transportieren kann !
> Ich würd schon wegen der Geräuschkulisse kein Wasserspiel Nachts laufen lassen ! Hier sollten ja Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt werden , wer was wie umsetzt ist was anderes !
> LG Andre



Wasserspiele am Tag haben aber den Nachteil, dass mehr Wärme durch die warme Luft aufgenommen wird als durch Verdunstung abgegeben wird, d.h. die Wärmebilanz verschiebt sich in Richtung Wassererwämung!


----------



## bigfoot (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Ist wie bei einer Heizung ,bloss eben umgekehrt ! Hier wird die Oberfläche in Form von Heizkörpern vergrössert, oder man erhöht die Pumpenleistung und damit die Wassermenge die Energie transportieren kann !



Nebenbei: Die Heizleistung eines Heizkörpers kann man nicht durch Erhöhung des Wasserdurchflusses erhöhen, die Leistung hängt im Wesentlichen von der Fläche und der log. Temperaturdifferenz ab.

Im Winter müsssen die Pumpen nur mehr fördern, weil insgesamt die Auskühlung im Heizkörper schneller stattfindet, das heißt, in der Übergangszeit drosseln die Thermostatventile ein Teil der Menge weg und wenn es kalt wird, würden sonst die von der Pumpe entfernteren Heizkörper kein Wasser mehr bekommen.

Ab einem gewissen Punkt kann ich aber soviel Wasser wie nur möglich durchfahren, die Leistung des einzelnen Heizkörpers kann ich dann nur noch über die Anhebung der Vorlauftemperatur erhöhen.


----------



## Andre 69 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo bigfoot !
Ich schicke dir hier zu mal eine PN !
Denn was ich schrieb war für den Laien gedacht !
So wie Du das schreibst ist auch nicht zu 100 % richtig ! Da , was macht denn das HK-Ventil wenn es auf und zu geht , reguliert man da nicht den Durchfluss 0der was ?
Geht hier  im Fred aber zu weit !
LG Andre


----------



## bigfoot (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Da noch kein PN, hier noch mal ne Erläuterung, vielleicht habe ich es missverständlich ausgedrückt:

Ein Heizkörper ist ausgelegt für eine bestimmte Temperaturdifferenz (Vorlauf, Rücklauf, Raumtemperatur) Übertragungsleistung: Q = k * A * log T (k Wärmeübergangskoeffizient, A Fläche log T (logarithmische Temperaturdifferenz) und diese Wärme Q muss natürlich zum Heizkörper hingeschafft werden über Q = m * c* (tv- tr)

In der Übergangszeit brauche ich die Leistung nicht und da drosselt das Ventil soviel weg, dass die Rücklauftemperatur deutlich kleiner wird als im Auslegungszustand – merkt man daran, dass nur der vordere Teil des Körpers heiß ist! Hat man aber den Auslegungszustand erreicht, kann ich soviel Menge wie möglich durchjagen, da bekomme das Zimmer nicht warm, wenn die Fläche zu klein ausgelegt ist – dann hilft nur Temperaturerhöhung.
(Um die Leistung anzupassen, __ senke ich im Gegenzug ja auch im Sommer die Vorlauftemperatur ab, damit das Ventil nicht zu arg kneifen muss)

Auf unseren Teich kann man das Ganze nur bedingt übertragen, Heizkörper – konvektiver Wärmeübergang - beim Teich wollen wir es über Verdunstung erreichen.

Nur muss man die gesamte Wärmebilanz aufmachen:
-	wie viel Strahlungswärme und konvektiver Wärmeaustausch mit der Luft wird zugeführt und über Verdunstung abgeführt?

Ist ein Bach/Fluss im Sommer wärmer oder kälter als ein See/Teich? 

Gruß b.


----------



## koifischfan (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*



bigfoot schrieb:


> Wasserspiele am Tag haben aber den Nachteil, dass mehr Wärme durch die warme Luft aufgenommen wird als durch Verdunstung abgegeben wird, d.h. die Wärmebilanz verschiebt sich in Richtung Wassererwämung!



Ob es nun kälter oder wärmer wird, kann niemand sicher sagen.
Ich habe genau das gleiche Verfahren mal verwendet, um das Wasser nach dem Winter in der Sonne außerhalb des Teiches zu erwärmen. Gleich wurde gesagt, das wird nicht wärmer, es kühlt ab.


----------



## bigfoot (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ob es nun kälter oder wärmer wird, kann niemand sicher sagen.



so pessimistisch würde ich das nicht sehen

man braucht nur,

* die Wassertemperatur,
* die Luftemperatur
* die reative Luftfeuchte
* die Einstrahlung

um zu bestimmen, ob Wärme zu- oder abgeführt wird.

Wenn das nicht genaustens berechnet werden könnte, wären die Kühlturmbauer in D schon alle in Konkurs gegangen


----------



## koifischfan (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Du holst dir einen KTB um das berechnen zu lassen? Oder kannst du es.


----------



## bigfoot (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Du holst dir einen KTB um das berechnen zu lassen? Oder kannst du es.



sagen wir mal so, ich müsste es können Mal versuchen?


----------



## bigfoot (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Aber noch mal im Ernst,

bei Verdunstungskühlung denken viele an die Tongefäße der Römer, solare Kühlschränke usw.

Der Unterschied zum Teich ist aber, dass es ein offenes System ist, d.h. es wird nicht nur durch Verdunstung Wärme entzogen, sondern auch zugeführt. Bei einem Tongefäß wird dem von der Umgebungsluft getrennten Wasser die Wärme entzogen, die an der Oberfläche zur Verdunstung gebraucht wird, deshalb wird es kühler.

Wenn ich aber Wasser offen der Luft zuführe, kann ich mich mit der Wassertemperatur allerhöchstens der Feuchtkugeltemperatur der umgebenden Luft annähern und muss darauf achten, kein "Wärmeeintrag" über Strahlung zu haben!


----------



## Andre 69 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo !
Bigfoot---jetzt hat sich die PN ja erledigt , muss ab und an mal arbeiten !
Genau das # 31 ,wollte ich nicht hier im Fred erläutern ! Ist doch sehr spezifisch , und dann wusste ich  ja nicht , dass man hier nur wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen posten kann ,weil sie dir dein Beitrag mal an und sag mir mal welcher Ottonormalverbraucher da nicht nur Fachchinesisch versteht ?
Jetzt mal zum Thema ==Teichkühlung==unmengen an EIS !
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Andre,
das war aber bisher nur Basiswissen und wer es nicht lesen will, muss es ja nicht. 

Es lässt sich aber schon feststellen, dass ein großer Teich nicht so einfach gekühlt werden kann.
Da spielt auch noch die Menge an Wasser rein, die ist ja nicht unerheblich.

Im Sommer lassen sich aber mit einfachen Mitteln schon recht gute Ergebnisse erziehlen, die einer Überhitzung  von 30° vorbeugen.

- Verschattung, Sonnensegel sollten da gut geeignet sein
- In der Nacht viel Oberflächenbewegung z.B. durch Wasserfall oder Wasserspiele
- WW mit kälterem Wasser


----------



## Andre 69 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Hallo Joerg und ALL !
Man kann so Antworten


> Übertragungsleistung: Q = k * A * log T (k Wärmeübergangskoeffizient, A Fläche log T (logarithmische Temperaturdifferenz) und diese Wärme Q muss natürlich zum Heizkörper hingeschafft werden über Q = m * c* (tv- tr)


Wenn das Basiswissen für nen Teich ist  ? 
Oder so


> - Verschattung, Sonnensegel sollten da gut geeignet sein
> - In der Nacht viel Oberflächenbewegung z.B. durch Wasserfall oder Wasserspiele
> - WW mit kälterem Wasser



Und hierzu 





> In der Nacht viel Oberflächenbewegung z.B. durch Wasserfall oder Wasserspiele


kannste dich mit Bigfoot auseinander setzen !
Und hierzu





> WW mit kälterem Wasser



LG Andre


----------



## bigfoot (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wie hält man den Teich kühl*

Andre,

sorry, wenn ich zu ausschweifend geschrieben habe, ansonsten hast Du recht, Jörg hat alle Aspekte richtig dargestellt. ich würde noch ergänzen, Wasserspiele haben um 4 Uhr morgens ihre größte Wirkung, weil dann die Luft die (stastisch) niedrigste Feuchtkugeltemperatur aufweist.

Gutes Nächtle, bigfoot


----------

